# Hello fellow campers



## Starcraft (Sep 1, 2008)

Hi folks, just thought I would pop on and hello to 'my' fellow posters.

Now to my thread. I'm thinking of doing a couple of days wild camping in my campervan up by lochearnhead on my own this coming weekend, bearing in mind this will be the first time on my own any hints and tips would be welcome to stop the boredum. I usually go camping with my sons but i've decided to go and see a bit of wildlife etc intead of sitting in the pub.

Thanks in advance.
Graeme


----------



## Trevor (Sep 1, 2008)

Hi Starcraft,
A warm welcome to you hope you enjoy and good luck.
By the way I would not advertise that you are a lone woman when you are going wildcamping


----------



## Jacques le foot (Sep 1, 2008)

*Hello Everyone*

Although I've been on the outside looking in for quite a while, I thought it was time I joined the party if thats o.k.
    Although only been a 'motorhomer' for 3 years, myself and hubby have been caravanners for the last 20 something years !!
    The first year we had the motorhome, we used it like a caravan, stuck it on a site, then wondered where we went from there.
    We are now much wiser, and spend most of our holidays touring Europe, staying on Aires, Stelplatz etc.,  But oh dear me!! how difficult is it to 'wild camp' here, in England (Scotland is much better).
    We are going to be leaving home on Sunday, to meander  our way to Shepton Mallet show for the next Thursday...any pleasant stopovers within 50 miles of the showground would be appreciated. I don't mind paying a reasonable amount for the right place, but I want to avoid conventional sites. coastal, riverside, lakeside or hillside...as long as its remote, it will do us nicely.
 Thanks.


----------



## Jacques le foot (Sep 1, 2008)

By the way, I've tried to set up a profile (signature) but I keep being told my pics are too big, and signature too long...does anyone know how I can reduce file size on my photos


----------



## Deleted member 775 (Sep 1, 2008)

hi starcraft welcome. the name anything to do with the starcraft vans?????  and to jacques le foot elo elo


----------



## Baggins (Sep 1, 2008)

*reducing photo resolution*



Jacques le foot said:


> By the way, I've tried to set up a profile (signature) but I keep being told my pics are too big, and signature too long...does anyone know how I can reduce file size on my photos




Hi

I find using Picasa (free from Google) the easyist to reduce bit-count of photo's.  Just let Picasa pick up the photo and use Email facility to reduce.  Use Tools - Options - Email to set resolution you want.  You then just copy and paste the picture without using the Email produced. (resave photo under another name perhaps)

Probably more skillfull ways to do it but it works OK for me.

BW


----------



## Starcraft (Sep 1, 2008)

Trevor said:


> Hi Starcraft,
> A warm welcome to you hope you enjoy and good luck.
> By the way I would not advertise that you are a lone woman when you are going wildcamping




When did Graeme become a womans name??


----------



## t4_chris (Sep 1, 2008)

> When did Graeme become a womans name??



I was wondering that !!


----------



## Trevor (Sep 1, 2008)

Starcraft said:


> When did Graeme become a womans name??



Oops sorry I got mixed up with another post mate, to many emails today.
Please excuse me Graeme hope you wern't offended to much.


----------

